# new member from bridgend



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

hello everyone im new to the site and just wanted to say hello to everyone im from bridgend and wanted to know if anyone would be interested in detailing my vectra c 2.2 direct. its black with swirl marks and i relay want it machine buffed any interest please get back to me


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to DW :thumb::wave:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome along:wave:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to DW :wave:

Link below may be of some help.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61590

Tony


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

welcome to DW !


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi David. Welcome to Detailing World. Take a look at my site for Detailing packages. There's a full write up on a vectra Detail on there too. Go to the gallery and click on 'full article'. 

Matt


----------

